
Ask HN: How successful was your 'Show HN'? - thaterikperson
As I prepare my next &quot;Show HN&quot;, I&#x27;m looking to learn more from side-projects that turned into income generators, full-time businesses, and even those that only made enough for an occasional coffee.
======
ecesena
This has been our progression:

1\. blog post > front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17831272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17831272)

2\. show HN - code:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18035079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18035079)

3\. kickstarter:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18131651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18131651)

4: business: [https://solokeys.com](https://solokeys.com)

Best of luck for you Show HN!

